# Steve Novak goes perfect 7-for-7 from 3-point land in Knicks’ preseason win over Wizards



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

> *Steve Novak goes perfect 7-for-7 from 3-point land in Knicks’ preseason win over Wizards *(VIDEO)
> By Dan Devine | Ball Don't Lie – 1 hour 21 minutes ago
> 
> It's early on a Friday morning a couple of weeks away from the start of the 2012-13 season, so you might find yourself trying to remember, "Hey, why is it exactly that Steve Novak went from 'four teams in five years, can't stay in an NBA rotation' to 'epic folk hero who should receive a $15 million contract in free agency' last season?" Well, for starters, "should" is a pretty weighted word there, but there are a few reasons:
> ...


 http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ct-7-7-3-point-135455573--nba.html#more-29126

My favorite line (he missed a single 18-footer):


> The lesson, as always: Just shoot 3-pointers, Steve, and play to your strengths. When you do, you're a mighty and fearsome thing.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

He shouldn't be attempting 18-footers, for sure.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Just think "Steve, inside that arc is LAVA - don't go in there!"


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Krstic All-Star said:


> Just think "Steve, inside that arc is LAVA - don't go in there!"


Basically the exact opposite of what Javale McGee should be thinking when he's out there.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Exactly!!! 

:bananallama:


----------

